# Very pretty free patterns



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

http://ateliermadambutterfly.blogspot.com/search/label/free%20patterns

Enjoy!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for link.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> http://ateliermadambutterfly.blogspot.com/search/label/free%20patterns
> 
> Enjoy!


Thank you for the lead. They are very pretty.and free!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Drooling over the wonderful lace stoles. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> http://ateliermadambutterfly.blogspot.com/search/label/free%20patterns
> 
> Enjoy!


Thank you so much for the site. I just love to do Estonian lace and I have plans for the white one on her page.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Very inspiring - I have had so many false starts with lace knitting and this pattern seems ' friendly' so will have a go. Thank you for the sharing and also atelier madame butterfly for the creation of it!!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Very nice patterns. Thank you for posting the link.


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

Beautiful thank you


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thx.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

You are welcome!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the link very nice patterns


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Gorgeous patterns. Tack another century on my life and I will get around to making the lovely scarf.


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Thanks so much. Lovin the lace scarves!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I am going to try this one. Trying really hard to learn to knit lace. Edith M


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Anyone agree with me that these would make beautiful table runners.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I agree - they would look beautiful as a table runner! Lace is very easy to learn if you read it like a cooking recipe. Just take your time and follow the steps of the stitches and you will be fine. You just can't do it while you watch TV in the beginning. Start with a simple lace pattern like this one: 
http://www.goldenbirdknits.com/2009/06/mesh-bamboo-scarf.html

http://www.goldenbirdknits.com/2010/12/lace-scarf-pattern.html

http://www.goldenbirdknits.com/2012/01/lap-blanket-pattern.html

I have knitted this one in a varigated yarn and it was really pretty. Very easy1
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diagonal-faggoted-scarf

If you need help feel free to PM me and I'll try to help you.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks vih1530, I have saved these links and will start as soon as I finish the baby sacque I am working on. Edith M


----------

